
“Revenge porn” and Search - cleverjake
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2015/06/revenge-porn-and-search.html
======
dsugarman
What a complex issue for google, it's like breaking or amending their
constitution. Does this open the door to banning other types of searches, like
how to make explosives?

~~~
kyrra
I believe Google already did something similar with mugshots[0].

[0] [http://www.cnet.com/news/google-works-to-demote-mug-shot-
sit...](http://www.cnet.com/news/google-works-to-demote-mug-shot-sites-in-
search-results/)

